# How close is too close?



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Kinda depends on what kinda mood I'm in,,, sometimes I get pissed, sometimes I don't. 

One year out at Metro I had a guy pull up on a ATV pulling a trailer with all his and everyone else's gear,, he' literally blocked me inside my shanty.. He left the ATV running and started to make some small talk,, then he shut's it down, hops off and starts setting up camp..:SHOCKED: Finally I said,, "uh dude,, I can't get outta my shanty":lol: My partner was FUMING,, this yahoo pulled up like right in between us.:lol:


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

Ice fishing: The level of my irritation for company is inversely related to the number of people fishing the lake already. If it's just me, and you walk, slide, or drive up within 20 feet of my spot and start drilling, I'm irritated, plain and simple. My favorite is when you're on a lake with public access and you hear someone say, "Well, I live here, and I was fishing here yesterday, so that's my hole." If possession is half of the law, then possession of a fishing spot is part of the right to fish there without bumping shoulders.

If it's 5 people I don't know, we're going to draw a crowd because we look like we know where the fish are...even if we don't. Quite often, this is where you find either a great bunch of guys to fish with, or some jerk who you can't stand (whether I'm that jerk is yours to judge, too!). It's weird, but it always seems to be one extreme or the other.

If you're on a lake where there are 20, 50 or even 100 or more guys fishing, all bets are off. Live with it or go home.

Oh, and by the way, slamming 15 power auger holes in a spider web around my two hand-drilled holes just upset the juju, and juju will make you pay.

Boat fishing: If you're within casting distance, in any situation, you are out of line. Like the power boat laws, my philosophy is, "the one who isn't moving has the 'right to fish', i.e., you don't get within a long cast of them at any time. As you can see, I don't do the dam fishing or crowded steelhead runs, so I'm not casting judgment on those who do.

Bank fishing: You probably didn't see me anyway, and I'll move if you get too close.

Stream fishing: If you're within 100 yards, or you hole-jump, I'm leaving anyway to enjoy a little more sirenity.

Here's a sobering thought: If someone pulls up too closely and harasses you, then they are guilty of violating the law for sportsman's harassment. Wonder if that one's ever been to court over an ice fishing spat? :lol:


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

Had em all around me tonight, every time one got up and moved it was like fingernails on chalkboard for me. Best part was gills were hitting someone walks up and starts to BS with everybody, but I am the only one in a hut, so he never talked to me. I dont think they caught a single fish while he was there.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

On Higgins Lake, Us locals just sent all the flatlanders(no offence) to a spot with just enough action to keep them away from our good spots. Thats the purpose of smelt town, when there got to be too many there, we started sending them to the north park. I think we need to find you guys a third spot.


----------



## treboryenaws (Jan 17, 2008)

DFPotter said:


> Please get a life guys. It's called fishing not crying


Welcome to the site. Can't wait to share my knowledge with you!

Good luck,
Chef Bob


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

kcarlson said:


> I'm a loner. If you come sit next to me thats no problem, I'll just pack up, and find another spot.:cwm27:
> I need 100yds between you and me. :cheeky-sm


I kinda feel the same.. I have bad social anxiety and for some reason out fishing it bothers me when people are real close.. It's kind of to the point where I met someone from the site and I was really awkward and I think it might have weirded him out a little bit :lol:

I like to fish lakes that aren't busy either. Usually they aren't busy because no one ever catches anything.. but I prefer the experience of being out there and if I do happen to do good, it's more rewarding, and no one has to know..

I kinda made a mistake the other day too.. it was dark when I got out, and some guys had some tip ups set up.. I walked within 30feet of it and was like "Sht.!" also I was between the tip up and their shanty. I felt kinda bad but I didn't catch anything so I guess it was an even trade because I didn't apologize..


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

I pike spear alot and I hate it when they think im gill fishin and start drillin holes 10 yards from me but any other time what ever in just like deer huntin on STATE LAND LOL some one hangs a stand 30 yard from me :rant:LOL So I bought a climer and I spear out of a portable NOW:lol:


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

I had mentioned this in another thread, but if you leave an empty rifle case leaned against your shanty, chances are, no one will come within 500 yards of you :lol:


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Last night while fishing I had I guy come and fish next to me without asking and when my latern ran out of propane I still had plenty of light
Give me at least 15 feet. 
And I with Danon this one If nature calls and you are within my circle you are wet.


----------

